# Inexpensive Updates For Our Outbacks



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

*Inexpensive updates*​
*What would we like to see added to our Outbacks, please only pick five!*

Black and Gray tank rinser (ie: Quickie Flush)9411.05%Hard wired 30 amp surge protector384.47%Electric tongue jack515.99%Change all interior lights over to LED303.53%Lifting struts for accessing the storage space below the queen beds273.17%Quality tires9010.58%Reinforced rear bumper with receiver installed546.35%All aluminum front end cap101.18%Range hood vent414.82%Battery cut off switch364.23%Step light121.41%Full size slide out on all units, not just Sydney's141.65%Full size tubs627.29%More cargo space121.41%Plastic window blinds in the sleeping areas151.76%Fantastic fan in the living area283.29%Water filtration system182.12%Higher grade rubber roof182.12%ABS spare tire cover50.59%Roof ladder on the Sydney's50.59%8 gallon water heaters182.12%2 year warranty, standard293.41%Axle already flipped101.18%Stone guard on front283.29%Better stabilizing jacks / supports414.82%Interior LP tank monitor242.82%Lighting in the exterior cabinets40.47%Cover or cutting board for the stove top232.70%Loyalty discount for second time purchasers 141.65%


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay, here is the list that we have compiled from the other thread (other thread) for the "inexpensive updates" that we, Outback owners, would like to see. I realize that some of the items on the list are not that inexpensive or wanted by everyone. They were simply simply suggested so I added them to the list. Please only pick five and lets see what direction the list takes!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You've got my vote!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hopefully this might help some future OUTBACKERS save a little money on mods......










Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great poll, H2O! This should make interesting reading for our friends at Keystone.









Picked my five.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

My 2008 21rs has lights in the outside storage area, stone guard (diamond plate) & scissor stabilizer jacks.
But I did pick 5 others.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Great poll idea. I agree with it being very difficult to choose only 5.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You got my vote as well


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Great poll! My vote is in!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a good list of MOD's. I voted for my fav 5, but wow, I could certainly have asked for more. The list never ends as long as the imagination does not fail.

Cheers.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

It took actually voting to realize what was missing from this list (and from the previous thread)... Vent Covers. It's one of our most popular mods, and we missed it!

Ed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I voted! Great Poll indeed









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> It took actually voting to realize what was missing from this list (and from the previous thread)... Vent Covers. It's one of our most popular mods, and we missed it!
> 
> Ed


Might as well add the flip out drawer mod too...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

So what's the point of the poll? 
Is it to identify the most popular mods?
Is it a list of items to be made options from the factory?
Is it a wish list to Keystone to add to the standard package? If so, Would the additions move the price point beyond what some owners would be willing or able to pay for an Outback?
Just curious

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> So what's the point of the poll?
> Is it to identify the most popular mods?
> Is it a list of items to be made options from the factory?
> Is it a wish list to Keystone to add to the standard package? If so, Would the additions move the price point beyond what some owners would be willing or able to pay for an Outback?
> ...


Not to be a wise whipper snapper- but yes to all. Except the price increase. if Keystone made some of these mods standard features, then theoretically, they could sell more units and recoup the costs- because they would be more desireable to a broader band of buyers.


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

Tough to come up with only five, but you got my votes.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> It took actually voting to realize what was missing from this list (and from the previous thread)... Vent Covers. It's one of our most popular mods, and we missed it!
> 
> Ed


Might as well add the flip out drawer mod too...








[/quote]

X 2 to both. I did vote for 5 other mods, but the vent covers and flip out drawer mod actually would top my list.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Lessee,

Forgot to metion that Keystone has already cheapened the Outback since 2005,
Here is my observations:
No outside shower
Smaller microwave, without built-in vent and light
Cheaper stairs
Cheaper tires
Fewer outlets
Fewer shelves
No more two door models?
No side window in rear queen slide
No hub covers
Rear slide supports clip in, slide sways
Fewer mirrors
The list goes on, who can add?
I believe the 2005 had the most for the money, after that, they systematically cheapened the product.
Agree or disagree?

Dave


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

I believe that the best additions that could come out of the factory (either standard or a real option package) would be things that are easy for them to add, and/or harder for us. 
The quickie flush is an example of harder for the installer to do, especially if the buyer does not realize what this is. And also if the buyer does not understand in time that it is best to install on a "clean" tank.
The vent covers were not hard to do. But they come in different brands that some like this or that. 
Add some *shelves* in the wardrobes, and now we are talking! Actually, it's not the shelves that are perplexing me now, but how to attach the standards [or are they brackets] to wood and then to the side of the wardrobe. Heck, I would be happy if they just sent out the trailer with *standards*, and people can add shelves if they wanted.
Similarly, the flip out drawer takes some finageling. Easier in the factory as long as you are putting in the other drawers below it.
The power jack is about $200-300 installed, but fairly easy to do.
Quality tires are a definite better selling point. Who wants to buy a new trailer, then have to put $500 up to keep the family safe while travelling, just for peace of mind?
Know what I mean?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

One problem I see is that some of these items are model-dependent.

More storage? I could hide a small army in a 31RQS already. And we already have nice scissor stabilizer jacks. With six of us, the bigger water heater would be a way bigger bonus, but it's probably completely irrelevant to most owners of the smallest models.

So, if this is presented to Keystone it probably needs some context of this poll being across the entire line.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I am a bit surprised to see the full size tub currently in 3rd place. Personally, I would think that a full size tub would eat to much in to the valuable storage space that we have. We have used our micro tub to rinse off the boys when we have camped with full hookups, but that is not very often.

A question to the people that would like to see a full size tub: do you frequently camp at a facility with full hookups or just use the water sparingly?

(Yes I know, it's a shameless way to bump the thread back to the top







)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Couple of minor comments, I looked and water heaters come in 3,6 and 10 gallons, I couldn't find any 8 gallon heaters. A ten would be nice in the larger trailers, I don't think a 10 would fit anywhere in the smaller models, especially our 21RS.

I did a quick search and couldn't find any different grades of rubber roof materials, they all seem to be the same with the same 10-12 year warranty and an expected lifespan of 20 years or more if cared for properly, that's pretty good IMO. A nice addition would be 3/8" roof decking on all models so the roof could be easily walked on.

A two year warranty would be great, KZ, another favorite brand of ours, offers a 2 year warranty. Shows they have confidence in their product and instills confidence in a buyer.
Full size tub is the only way to go IMO.
I'd prefer a molded fiberglass cap instead of the current one or an aluminum one.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Last call for voting!! I need to make the list for Keystone soon.


----------

